# Cpu Cooler Help.



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi there.

I am Running an AMD FX 6300 Hexa-Core Processor 3.5GHz Socket AM3+ with the Cooler stock, I would like to upgrade that Cooler, could someone suggest me a good Cooler for that Processor?

Plus i need some suggestions about VRM Heatsinks for this Motherboard:
ASUS M5A78L-M/USB.
Are those here ok, or is there VRM for this Motherboard?





Cheers


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Hyper 212.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Hyper 212.


Something better?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Something better?


DeepCool Lucifer keeps my 4790k under 80c on OCCT with the 4.4ghz turbo on.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jan 31, 2015)

zalman reserator 3 max, have it before, work very quiet and keeps my cpu at low temp


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> DeepCool Lucifer keeps my 4790k under 80c on OCCT with the 4.4ghz turbo on.



I'll +1 for the Lucifer. Had one on a 3930k OC'ed to 4.3 GHz running Bionic, temps stayed between 70-80'c. If it will handle an 4.3GHz 3930k running Bionic, a FX6300 will be no problem for it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

What about the Cooler Master Hyper 612?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What about the Cooler Master Hyper 612?


Okay so ignoring won't get you anywhere, just saying.

I used to have a FX-6300 and the stock cooler was perfectly fine. A Hyper 212 is enough for that chip to have a 400-800mhz overclock. The Lucifer is MORE than enough for that CPU.

There isn't really any other coolers that'll fit the bill. That CPU is cheap with no sense of putting a cooler worth more than $90 on it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply, I will see which one looks better  Btw it will be after I come back from Holiday.

And what about the VRM Heatsinks?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Put a small 80mm fan there blowing on the VRM heatsinks. I'll post a picture when I can of my old setup.




Stock cooler. VRM cooler, and back case fan. Temps were very good all around.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

ok, thanks a lot for the advices.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

@Toothless I have one more question,
Do you know why Core Temp is causing my my new pc reboot?

Cheers.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> @Toothless I have one more question,
> Do you know why Core Temp is causing my my new pc reboot?
> 
> Cheers.


I never used CoreTemp on my AMD rigs. It was SpeedFan and Speccy, sometimes AIDA. The only AMD rigs that I had temp issues with was my laptop and it was either loud fan or quiet fan.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jan 31, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'll +1 for the Lucifer. Had one on a 3930k OC'ed to 4.3 GHz running Bionic, temps stayed between 70-80'c. If it will handle an 4.3GHz 3930k running Bionic, a FX6300 will be no problem for it.



lol and you calling that good temp?
I have fx9370 and temp with zalman never goes up than 40C
browsing web site, watching movie, temp stay 20C
playing games like wot,hon, temp going 35-40


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> lol and you calling that good temp?
> I have fx9370 and temp with zalman never goes up than 40C
> browsing web site, watching movie, temp stay 20C
> playing games like wot,hon, temp going 35-40


Your specs say liquid cooling while the Lucifer is air cooling. Either your specs are off or you're just being rude and ignorant about liquid/air cooling differences.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jan 31, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Your specs say liquid cooling while the Lucifer is air cooling. Either your specs are off or you're just being rude and ignorant about liquid/air cooling differences.



my spec talk about this moment pc m8 

and I talk about before my rig, i found old video, sorry for video quality but you can easy look temp and noise 
http://videobam.com/YxfPX


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> And what about the VRM Heatsinks?



Those little heatsinks are great for VRM chips!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Those little heatsinks are great for VRM chips!


You mean the one that i posted above?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> my spec talk about this moment pc m8
> 
> and I talk about before my rig, i found old video, sorry for video quality but you can easy look temp and noise
> http://videobam.com/YxfPX


*You are comparing a liquid cooler to an air cooler. An AMD processor compared to an Intel processor. Your argument is invalid. *


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, the copper ones in the picture. I used them on the VRM's of a Socket 775 MB that only had 3 phases, which if you remember, trying to overclock with that few phases was suicide. Result? I was able to overclock almost to the cpu limits.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes, the copper ones in the picture. I used them on the VRM's of a Socket 775 MB that only had 3 phases, which if you remember, trying to overclock with that few phases was suicide. Result? I was able to overclock almost to the cpu limits.


how are fixed to the VRM?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2015)

They come with adhesive tape pieces.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 31, 2015)

> Something better?


Hyper 212 Evo kicks ass. If you wont oc too high (probably wont because of the high vrm temps) you dont need more than the hyper 212. I have it on a stock fx-6100 and temps never go above 54 c


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

i will get those one after my Holidays







 ​


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

those are my Temp with the stock fan


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Hyper 212 Evo kicks ass. If you wont oc too high (probably wont because of the high vrm temps) you dont need more than the hyper 212. I have it on a stock fx-6100 and temps never go above 54 c


i wont overclock because this Machine is for other purposes ( Crunching )


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Those temps are perfectly fine.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a question for the AMD owners, there is this software called EPU-4 Engine, its worth have it installed and if yes how should i set it up, Auto-maximum energy savings-high performance?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

I am using a hyper 212+ on my matx with a fx8350 and it works great. Don't underestimate the hyper 212+ it is a great cooler when you add the second fan. Also I do not run any extra software on my cruncher except for the necessities. I also use core temp for temp monitoring on the windows machines. I would use those copper heat sink thingies you posted the pic of and also run a small fan blowing on them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Something better?



Scythe Ashura. Running a 8350 at 4.2.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 1, 2015)

*Scythe Mugen Max (SCMGD-1000)* is a good cooler. 

I have two 140mm Noctua fans on it right now. It's on my wife's i7-2600K system.

The included fan is a 140mm Scythe SY1425HB12M-P and is pretty quiet. The Noctuas are better.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 1, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> lol and you calling that good temp?
> I have fx9370 and temp with zalman never goes up than 40C
> browsing web site, watching movie, temp stay 20C
> playing games like wot,hon, temp going 35-40



Someone doesn't know what Bionic is and how hard it pushes a CPU. But just so you know-







There is not much other programs that run a CPU harder than Bionic, but please, show me your 9370 running at absolute full load for days on end and staying around 40'c. Hell, I'd like to see a pic showing it at 20'c. 20'c is 68'f. Your CPU is not running at the same temperature as the ambient temperature of the room it is in, it is simply impossible with air or water cooling. Physis will not allow it. So how cold is your room for your CPU to run at 68' fahrenheit? 55' fahrenheit? I prefer not to wear coats in the house.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

I've decided for the Cooler Master Hyper, which one?
Evo or Plus?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2015)

Evo is newer, and has slightly better cooling. However, I've got an overclocked QX9650 still in the house, and it has Sandy Bridge temperatures with using the Plus version. So both are fine, but I would advise for the Evo.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I've decided for the Cooler Master Hyper, which one?
> Evo or Plus?


EVO


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> those are my Temp with the stock fan
> 
> View attachment 62308



You should look also into your MB package / CPU / VRM / Socket temperatures. My Mb. which is sort of comparable to yours, throttles due to VRM / socket temperature first and not CPU temperatures. If maximum load is only 48C you have nothing to worry about and don't need a new cooler especially if you wont overclock, because the stock fan also provides some airflow to the VRMs. And if those heatsinks are hard to find or expensive in germany (i know here they where like 20 euros) you can also look into small mosfet heatsinks from ebay for like 5-6 euros. I also took a RAM cooler and put that above the heatsink for some extra airflow. Finally even thou this link is in dutch you can find all the 3 coolers that you talked about tested (on intel platform but still comparable between eachother).


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> And if those heatsinks are hard to find or expensive in germany (i know here they where like 20 euros)






Price is affordable


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 62330
> 
> Price is affordable
> View attachment 62331



True but for 15 euros extra you could have just gotten a better motherboard with vrm heatsinks and maybe even 8+2 instead of 4+1 phase  For example your Asus is probably like 50-55 and you can get a gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P for like 70-75


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

he wants to make due with what he has, switching out a mobo is pretty time consuming especially when drivers and OS have to be wiped completely  out


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> True but for 15 euros extra you could have just gotten a better motherboard with vrm heatsinks and maybe even 8+2 instead of 4+1 phase  For example your Asus is probably like 50-55 and you can get a gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P for like 70-75



I just wanted buy an Asus Motherboard and that was the only one that i found at the shop where I got it, my next build will be more accurate.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> True but for 15 euros extra you could have just gotten a better motherboard with vrm heatsinks and maybe even 8+2 instead of 4+1 phase  For example your Asus is probably like 50-55 and you can get a gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P for like 70-75


Stop.

The board OP has is just fine.  They're not overclocking AT ALL. For what the rig is being used for, the current board is enough.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Stop.
> 
> The board OP has is just fine.  They're not overclocking AT ALL. For what the rig is being used for, the current board is enough.



+1 that was my firs thought 
(not Overclocking)
Motherboard is ok.
And as you said (Put a small 80mm fan there blowing on the VRM heatsinks) should be ok.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes with no overclocking and what he is planning to do as far as cooling he will be totally fine.




BarbaricSoul said:


> Someone doesn't know what Bionic is and how hard it pushes a CPU. But just so you know-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed 100%. These are mu load temps under water with a room that is sitting high 50's to low 60'sf ambient.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

most forget here that not all are overclocking their rigs. I'm not above the Turbocore Freq of my CPU 4.2 so id say thats the true operating freq compared to the 4.0GHz specified. All cores run at 4.2GHz as i turned off most power features.

buying vrm sinks is cheaper than a new board, I have some for a DFI LP-B SktA mobo that i still need to put on


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

oh and before I have to go through the loops again with the "your temp progems is wrong or you not stressing hard enough"










And for shits and giggle my idle temps


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> oh and before I have to go through the loops again with the "your temp progems is wrong or you not stressing hard enough"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why are you posting your temps when your CPU TDP is 100w below the FX-9xxx that Barb and I were frowning upon? Yeah cool your CPU runs cool under liquid but it's not the 220w waste of electricity of a CPU.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Stop.
> The board OP has is just fine.  They're not overclocking AT ALL. For what the rig is being used for, the current board is enough.





eidairaman1 said:


> he wants to make due with what he has, switching out a mobo is pretty time consuming especially when drivers and OS have to be wiped completely  out





eidairaman1 said:


> most forget here that not all are overclocking their rigs. I'm not above the Turbocore Freq of my CPU 4.2 so id say thats the true operating freq compared to the 4.0GHz specified. All cores run at 4.2GHz as i turned off most power features.
> buying vrm sinks is cheaper than a new board, I have some for a DFI LP-B SktA mobo that i still need to put on


Where did i suggest getting a new board? I said* could have*. I wanted to demonstrate that while 15 euros may not be much, given the base price of the board is it worth to invest in it? Because given his post with the CPUs temp it may not be needed. Plus he got the board only  2 days ago so he could substitute it. Finally given that its the same chipset there would be no need to re install drivers (maybe audio / lan) but no need for clean install. Again I am not saying he should do this but the possibility is there.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> oh and before I have to go through the loops again with the "your temp progems is wrong or you not stressing hard enough"



Yes because a 8+2 phase motherboard with a 8 core CPU cooled with H100i is totally comparable to his situation

Edit: and so this post is not totally useless to OP. Look into ram coolers. Something like this



Spoiler












I found a cheap ram cooler locally (like 4 euros on sale) and it a perfect fit for the vrms and made a noticeable change for the vrm temp under load


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

This thread went to hell. Not even bothering to keep in this one when now it's "stick as many fans as you can" for no reason.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe I missed Mad Shot's reason for posting, but I took his post as backing my post in that he was showing a AMD CPU with a lower TDP in a room that is about 20' f below a normal room temp barely doing what 9370 CPU guy claims his 220 watt TDP CPU does in I assume a normal temperature room.

Correct me if I'm wrong @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> This thread went to hell. Not even bothering to keep in this one when now it's "stick as many fans as you can" for no reason.


Or alternatively learn how to read since this is the 2nd post to which your reply doesn't make any sense. I gave him an alternative to "stick a 80 [mm] fan on top" since the ram coolers normally come with legs and enclosure so you dont have to worry about clearance and be extra creative with the mounting


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Maybe I missed Mad Shot's reason for posting, but I took his post as backing my post in that he was showing a AMD CPU with a lower TDP in a room that is about 20' f below a normal room temp barely doing what 9370 CPU guy claims his 220 watt TDP CPU does in I assume a normal temperature room.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong @ThE_MaD_ShOt


If that's the case then I apologize @ThE_MaD_ShOt as I must have read it differently.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Where did i suggest getting a new board? I said* could have*. I wanted to demonstrate that while 15 euros may not be much, given the base price of the board is it worth to invest in it? Because given his post with the CPUs temp it may not be needed. Plus he got the board only  2 days ago so he could substitute it. Finally given that its the same chipset there would be no need to re install drivers (maybe audio / lan) but no need for clean install. Again I am not saying he should do this but the possibility is there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is what i had in mind



krusha03 said:


> True but for 15 euros extra you could have just gotten a better motherboard with vrm heatsinks and maybe even 8+2 instead of 4+1 phase  For example your Asus is probably like 50-55 and you can get a gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P for like 70-75


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 1, 2015)

I posted that because the guy with 220 watt chip is saying his temps where extremely low. I was validating the point he needs to put in under a full load to see what his actual under load temps are. And also My 8350 and his 9370 are still the same chip. his is clocked higher. Also the reason for all the pics where the fact last time I posted a temp shot of my rig I was told to run this and run that to validate the temps and post screen shots of it. I was just jumping ahead of the game. That's all no harm intended and didn't mean to upset anyone or offend.

@Toothless Sorry you misunderstood my reasonings, sometimes I may not be totally clear.

That and sorry to the op I may have slid off topic a little.  

Oh and @BarbaricSoul  thank you, and you are correct I was trying to back your post up.

Now back to the op, with a Hyper 212+ or Evo and some vrm coolers you will have a totally great crunching rig. The only reason I am even suggesting the vrm coolers is the fact that it will be under load 24/7/365. It's best to be safe then sorry. Since your not ocing the Cm hsf will do great for you and is cheap enough. I run one on my matx Fx8350 cruncher.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

For the next Build maybe i will buy the same Hardwares i am using in my actual Cruncher Machine.

but i could also build this one:
*Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev.3.0 Mainboard Sockel 1155 Intel P67 DDR3 Speicher ATX*






*Intel Core I7-2600K LGA1155 Desktop boxed Prozessor (8M Cache, up to 3,80 GHz, 3400MHz)*

[URL='http://www.amazon.de/Intel-I7-2600K-LGA1155-Desktop-Prozessor/dp/B004FA8NOQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1422828352&sr=1-4&keywords=i7+1155']
	

[/URL]


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

BTW the ones that your posted are of course better but if you want to go on the cheap, this is what i got for 5 euros shipped. There are also bigger ones but i found 6x6mm to be perfect for the vrms. They are not much but I think (or hope) they helped a bit in the combination with the fan


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> BTW the ones that your posted are of course better but if you want to go on the cheap, this is what i got for 5 euros shipped. There are also bigger ones but i found 6x6mm to be perfect for the vrms. They are not much but I think (or hope) they helped a bit in the combination with the fan


Thanks for the advice, i've decided to go for the one that i posted.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the advice, i've decided to go for the one that i posted.


If you don't mind the price those are the best. Also I have found, at least for my board, the best monitoring tool is HWiNFO. Because it monitors also frequencies you can leave it over night and see if your CPU has throttled at any point during crunching


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> If you don't mind the price those are the best. Also I have found, at least for my board, the best monitoring tool is HWiNFO. Because it monitors also frequencies you can leave it over night and see if your CPU has throttled at any point during crunching


Price is the last thing that i care about when building a Machine, for the monitoring tool ( HWiNFO) i dont know it but i could try it


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Price is the last thing that i care about when building a Machine, for the monitoring tool ( HWiNFO) i dont know it but i could try it


I hope one day soon I will be able to say the same


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I hope one day soon I will be able to say the same


Working HARD


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

If price isn't an issue then go for i7s like the 2700, 3770 or 4790. 4GB memory and a 60GB HDD each and a Hyper 212 EVO each.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> If price isn't an issue then go for i7s like the 2700, 3770 or 4790. 4GB memory and a 60GB HDD each and a Hyper 212 EVO each.


that is right, but with the same money i build 2 i7 Machines i build 4 AMD Machines like the last one i Builed


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

The Hyper212 was a good choice....I have one on my FX8350 and it does 4.4GHz w/o difficulty....lm-sensors says it's at 49C right now in a pretty warm room.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> that is right, but with the same money i build 2 i7 Machines i build 4 AMD Machines like the last one i Builed


AMD uses more power and it's threads aren't as strong as Intel's. Intel uses less power per core/thread and has a very strong thread power which mind you is what WCG uses. One task PER thread.

Unless you don't care for your stacking bills then by all means go AMD. Hurts you in the long run.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

I dont know if you missed what I posted above about the next build


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2015)

Toothless said:


> AMD uses more power and it's threads aren't as strong as Intel's. Intel uses less power per core/thread and has a very strong thread power which mind you is what WCG uses. One task PER thread.
> 
> Unless you don't care for your stacking bills then by all means go AMD. Hurts you in the long run.


Yes and no....my 32core Opteron system gives PPD/Watt equal to a Sandy Bridge system, and in terms of overall performance does a great job.
But either way, let's not start such an argument in this thread


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2015)

tronics24 PC Aufrüstkit | Intel Core i7 4790 Haswell 4x 3.6GHz Quad-Core | 4GB High-Speed DDR3-RAM PC-1600 GSKILL | Intel HD Grafik 1.7GB | MSI H81M Mainboard mit Intel H81 Chipset | USB3.0 | Gigabit-LAN | Soundkarte



EUR 409,90




and if i want the i7 4790K 50€ more.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Yes and no....my 32core Opteron system gives PPD/Watt equal to a Sandy Bridge system, and in terms of overall performance does a great job.
> But either way, let's not start such an argument in this thread



Dont mind toothless, still wet behind the ears


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2015)

I also run a Hyper 212+ on a 8350 rig and it does great.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Love my Ashura. Its slim yet runs with the fatter coolers.


----------

